# Rosslynlee Asylum, Scotland - May and June 2018



## Brewtal (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey everyone. Sorry for going all quiet again. Been a pretty fucked up year so far. Exploring has been the ultimate escapism and my count for the year so far is over 80!

Got a lot to share. All my free time is spent editing and I have limited internet access just now.

Rosslynlee is a place I both love and utterly hate at the same time. I am so glad to have finally got this place done after many fails over the years.

I was back home in May and went 3 times, 2 of which were fails. I was back up on a road trip with prettyvacant71 in June and we had 3 visits in the space of 48hrs, It was a pretty mad couple of days. We managed to get into the morgue first, squeezed into the main, some scrotes booted their way in so we went out, back early the next morning with easy access and got sealed in, I came pretty much face to face with secca and scurried off and lost PV, she got booted out while I hid in the dark, after he gave up looking for me I went upstairs to get signal and found out her camera had been blown over and her lens was smashed, I had to find another way out, trip to Edinburgh for a new lens, back in a different way, then we were joined by HiddenScotsman and Lormack in the evening. Told you two I'd get you in one day! 

So yeah, god knows how many hundreds or miles driving, ball ache access, and PV's most expensive explore.

History:

Rosslynlee Hospital was founded in 1874 under its original name of Midlothian and Peebles Asylum (1874 - 1948) then changed its name to Rosslynlee Mental Hospital (1948-60). Set in 64 acres of land, it was a psychiatric hospital until late 2010 and eventually closed early 2011 as it was deemed surplus to requirements due to the construction of the New Midlothian Community Hospital at Mayshade, Eskbank which was completed in September 2010.

Rosslynlee Hospital is a Category C Listed Building and used to house a closed community of up to 500 patients within its extensive grounds.


Externals:










Morgue and chapel of rest:































One of the wings I got into in May:































Back to June. Glass repair workshop:







Carpentry and maintenance workshop:






















Now on the the beautiful main. After years of peace and quite and protection she is decaying away gracefully with hardly any vandalism.




































































































































































































A chair shaped mushroom! 







And finally, a rainbow over Rosslynlee




Thanks for looking! Plenty more to come, I promise!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 25, 2018)

Mate that is superb the decay is fantastic.love the bath with the green shower curtain in it.and I still love that mushroom chair.poor old pv.renember her saying about that lens.i would love to see this place.look forward to more reports


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2018)

Man you are on a role Brewtal. That place is really starting to go. Makes for great photography and you nailed it.


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 26, 2018)

Rossy was always a favourite, probably the one that took the most attempts of all the Scottish asylums. I've clearly never been a mental hospital patient. Turns out though that I have family on the old dears side that worked here in the 70's and 80's. (Originally from nearby Loanhead). Its certainly looking the worse for wear now, I wouldn't have used gracefully. Nice set though.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 26, 2018)

Scattergun said:


> Rossy was always a favourite, probably the one that took the most attempts of all the Scottish asylums. I've clearly never been a mental hospital patient. Turns out though that I have family on the old dears side that worked here in the 70's and 80's. (Originally from nearby Loanhead). Its certainly looking the worse for wear now, I wouldn't have used gracefully. Nice set though.



Yeah I’ve been pretty spoiled this year for asylums, but this one is a favourite. Gracefully was the wrong word choice in hindsight, all I meant was that it was refreshing to see intact mirrors and sinks with taps still attached and none of the usual fucknut and gobshite woz ere slapped on the walls everywhere. Looks like development is finally about to begin. All the windows and doors have been numbered for cut to size metal plates. The numbers weren’t there in May but they were in June. That info came directly from the developers themselves. Work has already started on the smaller buildings on the road anyway.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Really loved this place...costly visit but still loved exploring the decay, and one of the best preserved morgues Ive seen haha. Great pics Brewtal!


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 26, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Really loved this place...costly visit but still loved exploring the decay, and one of the best preserved morgues Ive seen haha. Great pics Brewtal!



HURRY UP AND EDIT SOME PICS PLEASE!!!!!  That was a fucking great trip!


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 26, 2018)

Blimey. This is relatively just round the corner from me and is on a vague to-do list. 
Nice set of pics there


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 27, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Yeah I’ve been pretty spoiled this year for asylums, but this one is a favourite. Gracefully was the wrong word choice in hindsight, all I meant was that it was refreshing to see intact mirrors and sinks with taps still attached and none of the usual fucknut and gobshite woz ere slapped on the walls everywhere. Looks like development is finally about to begin. All the windows and doors have been numbered for cut to size metal plates. The numbers weren’t there in May but they were in June. That info came directly from the developers themselves. Work has already started on the smaller buildings on the road anyway.



I did wonder when they were going to start, its been sitting in limbo since it was originally sold over 3 years ago. It seems the main building is to be converted in it's entirety. I guess we'll have to wait and see. It has had a bit of a beating since I last saw but not as much as I expected.


----------



## Dapunk180 (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow incredible nice one brewtal


----------



## yvettelancaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow fantastic I am up that way in Sept might try and get to have an explore


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 11, 2018)

yvettelancaster said:


> Wow fantastic I am up that way in Sept might try and get to have an explore



Make sure you have a back up in mind, this place is a nightmare. A lot of people have tried and failed since we went. A couple of groups have had success, so it’s not impossible. It’s not exactly a walk in, just bear that in mind so you are not disappointed!


----------



## fourbeans (Oct 11, 2018)

Best lot of photos I've seen of Rosslynlee, thanks! My grandfather was superintendent from 1956-72, lived on site - my mum lived here age 9-17, with some excellent stories of hanging out with the patients! Somewhere I have pictures of the auditorium and other bits from those days ...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 12, 2018)

Thats some perseverance guys & great final result well done.
That chair is just fkin bizzare!


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Oct 12, 2018)

That is creepy AF! looks like 'The evil within' was made here!! LOVE that picture of the chair being consumed by the mould!


----------

